# My 150 rimless



## maxheadroom (Dec 23, 2008)

I finally got my 150G rimless tank set up. It took a whole week to break down my last tank, mod the stand and get this beast set up.











The tank is 48"x25"x29.5". I'm using a standard 75G as my sump/ fuge. For lighting I'm using a Current USA Outter Orbit Pro. It has 2x 250W MH and 4 54W t-5s. The skimmer is a Reef Octopus Extreme 200. For the flow I'm using 4 Koralia 4s. And for the return, I'm using a Mag 9.5 and a Rio 2500. Everything is controlled by an Aquacontroller Jr which is prob the best purchase I've made for my system.


----------



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful tank, and nice sleeve


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice tank

good job showing your tank

nice stance

lol


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Totally awesome tank Anthony! You coming to the meetup tomorrow at 7?
Anyway congrats on the new setup, thats a sweet tank.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice set up!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome setup! Thanks for sharing! I'm jealous again....


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

maxheadroom said:


> I finally got my 150G rimless tank set up. It took a whole week to break down my last tank, mod the stand and get this beast set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



coolll i see a helmet in the back what do you ride*w3*w3*w3


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Thats a sweet tank bro! Thats some size


----------



## maxheadroom (Dec 23, 2008)

orion said:


> coolll i see a helmet in the back what do you ride*w3*w3*w3




I ride a honda shadow


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

saweet


----------



## Elmafioso52988 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice tank


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice


----------



## jemy (Sep 18, 2013)

I bought Loctite clear silicon, it says not recommended for tanks greater than 30Gallons or 18" of water height.
what kind of glue you are using?


----------

